# Best wax/sealant for winter protection??



## DaveEP2 (Apr 29, 2012)

As above, I know it's personal preference etc but just want to know which offered the best protection 

Cheers


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Collinite 476 is a tough wax.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zaino for me, sealants better for winter than waxes in general imo


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I have ArtdeShine 2k at the moment but BH Finis-wax and c2v3 are good too


----------



## DaveEP2 (Apr 29, 2012)

Already got c2v3 so that's good  only other sealant I've rated was poorboys ex-p and I liked that too


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Collinite 476 is a tough wax.


+1 very very durable,two coats for uniform coverage,job done.SJ.


----------



## SVM (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been using Finish kare FK1000p paste wax & im very happy with the results, easy to apply & buffs off leaving a good deep shine, do 2 coats & last's a good 3 months plus & its under £20


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Missus car with Ceramishied is still as good as day 1 after 8 months, but not easy to get hold of anymore


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Gtechniq EXOv2 for me, hopefully can scare the grit and salt as much as it does to the water


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

FK1000 for me it lasts well and maintains a good shine.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq C2v3 or EXO :thumbup:


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Another one for FK1000P.


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

FK1000p from me also, very hard to beat for what it costs.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's a Finish Kare combo that really takes some beating. The depth you
can achieve on metallic finishes is just awesome! Just make sure that your
sealant application is as thin as you can get it...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Duragloss 105 will get you through the winter like a breeze. You can add 601 for increased durability.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Anyone got any experience of using SV Shield?


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Dodo's Supernatural Hybrid will be my LSP of choice for winter.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Sv crystal rock


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

1000p, on the wheels too:thumb:


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

yep 1000p for the winter for me also.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I used FK1000p last winter..applied on the last week of August, car does 2k miles per month, got a wash maybe every 4-6 weeks, and it lasted until the end of March...7 months out of a single layer!!!

A bombproof sealant...gives good beading and finish...its back on the car already for this winter.


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

My car has a mixture on it at the moment, Sonax protect & Shine + Brilliant Shine deatiler on the front and Artdeshine Polymer sealant with two coats of Nano Gloss on the rear. Just going to do a wash when needed and see how long they last.


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

if I use Collinite 476 is there anything I can put on top to add to the shine and help it last


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Dave Y said:


> if I use Collinite 476 is there anything I can put on top to add to the shine and help it last


You don't need to add anything over 476 - it's bombproof 😃


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> You don't need to add anything over 476 - it's bombproof &#55357;&#56835;


anything I can put on top to add to the shine


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Bilt Hamber Finis for me :thumb:


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

AGRE said:


> Bilt Hamber Finis for me :thumb:


is that on top of the Collinite


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Try topping it up with Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine detailer after a wash.


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> Here's a Finish Kare combo that really takes some beating. The depth you
> can achieve on metallic finishes is just awesome! Just make sure that your
> sealant application is as thin as you can get it...
> 
> ...


Just purchased this combo after reading your review, i'll use SRP before the sealant. Can't wait to try it out for winter!!


----------

